# Wacom intous 3 (ptz 431w)



## FiftsnipeR88 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi 
I do have a wacom intous 3 (ptz 431w) i dowloaded updated driver and pc recognized the button settings in the wacom. I bought the unit without pen.

My question is do i have to buy a intous pen or just a simple stylus will do sorry for the ignorance guys.hope someone might help me? Thanks


----------

